# &     ( ) -

## kostik2009

.  ?       ?

----------

*kostik2009*,    -  .
  -   ,    .
   2   , ..   2,5 /.    :   -  2,5 -  ,    .
  -   -   (   1,3      ),   -   .      -        ,           .         -  ( 1,5 )  15-18 /100

----------


## yaroslavvv

?                .            .       .        ,       - .       ,       http://kostagas.ru/.          .        .        .

----------


## Def

> .  ?       ?

   ""    .
   .

----------


## orfaniy

> ""    .
>    .

  ,  ?

----------


## vladd

""      ( ).
     .
,       . 
  ,      (  ).
**  (- ).
**  (). ,             (  ,   ). 
       .
   (), ,     .       . 
   "":        "    ",   ...

----------


## orfaniy

> ""      ( ).
>      .
> ,       . 
>   ,      (  ).
> **  (- ).
> **  (). ,             (  ,   ). 
>        .
>    (), ,     .       . 
>    "":        "    ",   ...

    ,  21112 (),       ,     ,  .  , .       50%.  .  -4,  ?

----------


## vladd

> 50%.

   3,90 (/).  - 4,05.
,   " " ,     5  .   

> ,

  , . .  "".
,     , 90%       (       90% ).   

> .

  ,  .
      BMW, AUDI.    .
  ML-430 ( ,   ).   

> 

   "".
     .

----------


## orfaniy

> 3,90 (/).  - 4,05.
> ,   " " ,     5  .  
> , . .  "".
> ,     , 90%       (       90% ).  
> ,  .
>       BMW, AUDI.    .
>   ML-430 ( ,   ).  
>  "".
>      .

     4 BRC   ?   .

----------

'               :    -  .      -       ,         .             - .
'''̳'''
   ,   ,   ,     ,  ' ,         5C,    ,   3000 /,   10-25%      ,         12-17 ,   ,        20 000 . 
''''''
 ϳ    ,     ,     5-10%,    ,       ,        ,      '     20-40% 쳿       . 
 ,     : "      ?"  :
1.  
2.   
3.  
4.   
5.   
allmustgo@yandex.ua

----------

,        . ҳ              . ҳ       "",               .    ""     .

----------


## orfaniy

,-4, ,    .

----------


## S

.   ,  -  -.

----------


## Ihor

> ""    .
>    .

  +500

----------


## ux2hr

> +500

   ,     :),  . - -,   :) , ,     ? 
      2104 ,    3-4 ,     , .     (   ) .    ""  - 41    (  38 ,  "-պ"   ,         40 ),     350 ,     ...
  "",    (  ,  ,   ,   : " ",          :) ) 
       ,   8   ,   ""  -   20 .

----------


## vladd

,   ,       14-15    .
   7-8   .
 ,   .
 - .   3,5 .
  (  ')  $1000.

----------

> 

    -     )

----------


## alexx76

))   )). https://auto.mail.ru/article/55034-g...tyat_uprostit/

----------

